# Truck Tires



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone on here sell truck tires? Im looking for a set of 285/70R17 or preferrably 295/70R17 Cooper Discoverer STT's. Ive found them online for $192 and $216 a pc. I think I might be able to get them a little cheaper here but thought Id see if there were any tires dealers on here first.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not a dealer but I dunno if you know those stt's are good but they don't wear real well just thought I'd give that If u didn't know bro


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

seth5208 said:


> I'm not a dealer but I dunno if you know those stt's are good but they don't wear real well just thought I'd give that If u didn't know bro


Really? All my buddies seem to swear by them. Ive had two sets of the ST's and got 60000+miles out of them with only a couple rotations, theyre suppose to wear just as good according to Cooper but who knows. Im not sure how many miles my friends have on theres but I know they change tires like underwear and both say these are the best theyve had.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah that's what I have heard from a couple buddies but I have no Idea I bought firestone destinations mts cuz of what they said... Wow you got that many miles outta the sts my buddy only got like 20k outta his then he switched to couriser mts after those


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

seth5208 said:


> Yeah that's what I have heard from a couple buddies but I have no Idea I bought firestone destinations mts cuz of what they said... Wow you got that many miles outta the sts my buddy only got like 20k outta his then he switched to couriser mts after those


 
Yeah but they are now pretty much shot now only ab out an 1/8" of tread left, they probably needed replaced about the 50000 mark but just havent got it done yet.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

cooper stt are good tires, we got 30k out of them on a diesel so around 45 prolly on a gas truck. they pull good and do good on road also. just the last 5k miles they started losing chucks of tire on the tread. if you can afford get toyo or some pro comps or even bfg if you got a fat wallet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had a set of cooper discoverer 33x12.50 on my old ford, they were great tires. I dont remember which tire it was though, it was one of the A/T tires. The one that has lugs that were kinda round shapped.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I persoanlly like the firestone destination at. We had a set on out titan and got over 60k out of them without ever rotating them at all. And they went through a couple good burn outs and lots of drifting haha..We just bought a set of them. It cost me $600 mounted and balanced out the door for 285 70 17's


----------



## c.r.harmon (Apr 25, 2010)

hankook dynapro MT's FTW. 

you cant beat there long life, side tread, and price.. 

LOL heres a good pic of mine..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Thats funny. My neighbor has the same truck, same color, same tire. His are 35's.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

check out the nitto trail grappler, I think i may try them out soon, they should be cheaper than other tires and from what ive been told they wear pretty good.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Going to buy some nitto trail grapplers this weekend. Going with 35-12.50-20 om my 03 dodge 1500 hemi. Cost me 1300 out the door.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone ever run WILD COUNTRY MTX or MUD CLAW RADIALS. Theyre the exact same tire just labeled for two different companies theyre kind of an all terrain tire that is priced well just didnt know if anyone had ever ran them, curious how they would wear


----------

